# [CUPS]Serveur introuvable (RESOLU!!)

## john7002

salut,

J'ai un ptit probleme de partage d'imprimante reseau. L'imprimante est installee sur un poste du reseau (tout fonctionne bien). Mais je n'arrive pas a acceder par l'intermediaire d'autres postes sur le reseau, sous KDE avec printing managment, j'obtiens le message suivant:

```

Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:

Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: connection refused.
```

Sachant que sur le reseau de l'entreprise ou je suis ( ous les postes sont sous gentoo   :Wink:   ), il y a un firewall fonctionnant sous iptables avec une politique assez dure : tout est bloque sauf ce qui concerne l'acces au net. 

Comme CUPS utilise le port 631, j'ai donc tape la commande suivante avec le firewall:

```
iptables -A INPUT -p TCP --dport 631 -j ACCEPT
```

Mais j'ai toujours le meme message d'erreur lorsque je veux acceder a l'imprimante a partir d'un autre poste. Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il cloche avec ma regle iptables???   :Confused: Last edited by john7002 on Thu Feb 26, 2004 9:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SuperTomate

J'ai pas bien compris sur quelle machine tourne le firewall. Sur la machine qui fait tourner CUPS ?

Parce que si ton firewall est un routeur entre ton poste et la machine CUPS, il faut plutôt faire une règle de FORWARD.

----------

## john7002

En fait le firewall est un gentoo minimum, je veus dire par la qu'il n'y a pas KDE, il est juste la pour lancer iptableset partager internet... L'imprimante est connecte a un poste du reseau (qui n'est pas le firewall) et je veux y acceder par d'autres postes du reseau. Docn je pense donc qu'il faut une regle de FORWARD. Dans ma precedente regle, ai-je juste a changer le INPUT ???

----------

## SuperTomate

Non, tu n'as pas besoin de toucher au firewall vu que tu peux accéder directement à la machine CUPS depuis ton poste. Ton firewall agit juste entre le réseau local et internet.

----------

## john7002

bah comment acceder a l'imprimante sans toucher au firewall alors puisque le port 631 est bloque??   :Confused: 

----------

## SuperTomate

Ce que tu as fait avec ta règle INPUT, c'est autoriser les connexions sur le port 631 sur la machine firewall DEPUIS internet.

----------

## john7002

ah ok , alors comment autoriser sur le reseau local??

----------

## SuperTomate

Tes machines dans ton réseau local sont connectées directement ensemble ? Elles sont sur le même sous-réseau ?

----------

## john7002

ouai tout est relie a un switch. Le modem est un ethernet relie au firewall qui est lui meme relie au switch par le biai d'une 2eme carte reseau.

----------

## SuperTomate

 *SuperTomate wrote:*   

> Ce que tu as fait avec ta règle INPUT, c'est autoriser les connexions sur le port 631 sur la machine firewall DEPUIS internet.

 

Ce qu'il fallait lire en fait, c'est :

Ce que tu as fait avec ta règle INPUT, c'est autoriser les connexions sur le port 631 SUR la machine firewall (depuis internet et ton réseau local).

----------

## john7002

ouai ok ,j'avais bien compris la meme chose, donc si je teste :

```
iptables -A FORWARD -p TCP --dport 631 -j ACCEPT
```

est-ce que les trames utilisant le port 631 sur les autres machines vont etre accepte???

----------

## SuperTomate

 *john7002 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> iptables -A FORWARD -p TCP --dport 631 -j ACCEPT
> ```
> ...

 

non, ton firewall ne filtre PAS les échanges entre les machines de ton réseau local.

----------

## john7002

wahh! je commence a m'embrouiller un peu...  Je pensais qu'iptables sur un firewall gere les echanges sur un reseau interne.... Comment se fait-il que CUPS ne marche pas alors sur mon reseau???

Au fait je manque de politesse: MERCI pour ton aide!!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## moon69

salut,

c'est assez confus!

en fait pour voir si j'ai bien compri

tu as un reseau local = lan 

tu as une machine qui te sert de passerelle / firewall pour le net

tu as un pc du lan ou tu as installer cups pour faire serveur d'impression

c'est ca ? ... je fait tout comme!  :Wink: 

en fait tout depend comment est configurer ton reseau, si le firewall ne s'occupe pas du lan ( cad des regles pour le lan) alors pas besoin de regle de forward ni rien, pas touche au firewall

mais si tu as des regles restricitive a ton lan, alors oui !

mais bon on parle en aveugle, faudrais voir la config exact

as tu verouiller ton pc imprimante ? pas de firewall dessus ?

les services fctionne ? fait un "netstat -a --inet" pour voir

----------

## SuperTomate

 *john7002 wrote:*   

> Comment se fait-il que CUPS ne marche pas alors sur mon reseau???

 

Je pense tout bêtement que ton serveur CUPS n'écoute pas sur ton interface réseau (eth0) mais seulement sur l'interface locale (lo0).Last edited by SuperTomate on Wed Feb 25, 2004 7:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## john7002

Desole si c'est un peu confus: pour faire simple, voila le script firewall  (c'est un peu long, mais y'a beaucoup de commentaires qui sont en anglais car je bosse pour une boite anglophone):

```
 echo -e "\nLoading STRONGER rc.firewall - version $FWVER..\n"

 #Setting the EXTERNAL and INTERNAL interfaces for the network

 #

 #  Each IP Masquerade network needs to have at least one

 #  external and one internal network.  The external network

 #  is where the natting will occur and the internal network

 #  should preferably be addressed with a RFC1918 private address

 #  scheme.

 #

 #  For this example, "eth0" is external and "eth1" is internal"

 #

 #  NOTE:  If this doesnt EXACTLY fit your configuration, you must 

 #         change the EXTIF or INTIF variables above. For example:

 #

 #               EXTIF="ppp0"

 #

 #            if you are a modem user.

 #

 EXTIF="eth1"

 INTIF="eth0"

 echo "  External Interface:  $EXTIF"

 echo "  Internal Interface:  $INTIF"

 echo "  ---"

 

 # Determine the external IP automatically:

 # ----------------------------------------

 #

 EXTIP="`/sbin/ifconfig $EXTIF | grep 'inet addr' | awk '{print $2}' | sed -e 's/.*://'`"

 # For users who wish to use STATIC IP addresses:

 #

 #  # out the EXTIP line above and un-# out the EXTIP line below

 #

 #EXTIP="your.static.PPP.address"

 echo "  External IP: $EXTIP"

 echo "  ---"

 # Assign the internal TCP/IP network and IP address

 INTNET="192.168.1.0/24"

 INTIP="192.168.1.2/24"

 echo "  Internal Network: $INTNET"

 echo "  Internal IP:      $INTIP"

 echo "  ---"

 # The location of various iptables and other shell programs

 #

 #   If your Linux distribution came with a copy of iptables, most

 #   likely it is located in /sbin.  If you manually compiled 

 #   iptables, the default location is in /usr/local/sbin

 #

 # ** Please use the "whereis iptables" command to figure out

 # ** where your copy is and change the path below to reflect 

 # ** your setup

 #

 IPTABLES=/sbin/iptables

 #IPTABLES=/usr/local/sbin/iptables

 #

 LSMOD=/sbin/lsmod

 GREP=/bin/grep

 AWK=/bin/awk

 # Setting a few other local variables

 #

 UNIVERSE="0.0.0.0/0"

 

 #CRITICAL:  Enable IP forwarding since it is disabled by default since

 #

 #           Redhat Users:  you may try changing the options in

 #                          /etc/sysconfig/network from:

 #

 #                       FORWARD_IPV4=false

 #                             to

 #                       FORWARD_IPV4=true

 #

 echo "  Enabling forwarding.."

 echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

 # Dynamic IP users:

 #

 #   If you get your IP address dynamically from SLIP, PPP, or DHCP,

 #   enable the following option.  This enables dynamic-address hacking

 #   which makes the life with Diald and similar programs much easier.

 #

 echo "  Enabling DynamicAddr.."

 echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_dynaddr

 echo "  ---"

 #############################################################################

 #

 # Enable Stronger IP forwarding and Masquerading

 #

 #  NOTE:  In IPTABLES speak, IP Masquerading is a form of SourceNAT or SNAT.

 #

 #  NOTE #2:  The following is an example for an internal LAN address in the

 #            192.168.1.x network with a 255.255.255.0 or a "24" bit subnet

 #            mask connecting to the Internet on external interface "eth0".  

 #            This example will MASQ internal traffic out to the Internet

 #            but not allow non-initiated traffic into your internal network.

 #

 #            

 #         ** Please change the above network numbers, subnet mask, and your

 #         *** Internet connection interface name to match your setup

 #

 #Clearing any previous configuration

 #

 #  Unless specified, the defaults for INPUT, OUTPUT, and FORWARD to DROP.

 #

 #    You CANNOT change this to REJECT as it isn't a vaild setting for a

 #    policy.  If you want REJECT, you must explictly REJECT at the end

 #    of a giving INPUT, OUTPUT, or FORWARD chain

 #

 echo "  Clearing any existing rules and setting default policy to DROP.."

 $IPTABLES -P INPUT DROP  

 $IPTABLES -F INPUT

 $IPTABLES -P OUTPUT DROP  

 $IPTABLES -F OUTPUT

 $IPTABLES -P FORWARD DROP  

 $IPTABLES -F FORWARD

 $IPTABLES -F -t nat

 #Not needed and it will only load the unneeded kernel module

 #$IPTABLES -F -t mangle

 #

 # Flush the user chain.. if it exists

 if [ -n "`$IPTABLES -L | $GREP drop-and-log-it`" ]; then

    $IPTABLES -F drop-and-log-it

 fi

 #

 # Delete all User-specified chains

 $IPTABLES -X

 #

 # Reset all IPTABLES counters

 $IPTABLES -Z

 #Configuring specific CHAINS for later use in the ruleset

 #

 #  NOTE:  Some users prefer to have their firewall silently

 #         "DROP" packets while others prefer to use "REJECT"

 #         to send ICMP error messages back to the remote 

 #         machine.  The default is "REJECT" but feel free to

 #         change this below.

 #

 # NOTE: Without the --log-level set to "info", every single

 #       firewall hit will goto ALL vtys.  This is a very big

 #       pain.

 #

 echo "  Creating a DROP chain.."

 $IPTABLES -N drop-and-log-it

 $IPTABLES -A drop-and-log-it -j LOG --log-level info 

 $IPTABLES -A drop-and-log-it -j DROP

 echo -e "\n   - Loading INPUT rulesets"

 #######################################################################

 # INPUT: Incoming traffic from various interfaces.  All rulesets are

 #        already flushed and set to a default policy of DROP. 

 #

 # loopback interfaces are valid.

 #

 $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i lo -s $UNIVERSE -d $UNIVERSE -j ACCEPT

 # local interface, local machines, going anywhere is valid

 #

 $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $INTIF -s $INTNET -d $UNIVERSE -j ACCEPT

 # remote interface, claiming to be local machines, IP spoofing, get lost

 #

 $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTIF -s $INTNET -d $UNIVERSE -j drop-and-log-it

 # external interface, from any source, for ICMP traffic is valid

 #

 #  If you would like your machine to "ping" from the Internet,

 #  enable this next line

 #

 #$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTIF -p ICMP -s $UNIVERSE -d $EXTIP -j ACCEPT

 # remote interface, any source, going to permanent PPP address is valid

 #

 #$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTIF -s $UNIVERSE -d $EXTIP -j ACCEPT

 # Allow any related traffic coming back to the MASQ server in

 #

 $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTIF -s $UNIVERSE -d $EXTIP -m state --state \

 ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

 # ----- Begin OPTIONAL Section -----

 #

 # DHCPd - Enable the following lines if you run an INTERNAL DHCPd server

 #

 #$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $INTIF -p tcp --sport 68 --dport 67 -j ACCEPT

 #$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $INTIF -p udp --sport 68 --dport 67 -j ACCEPT

 # HTTPd - Enable the following lines if you run an EXTERNAL WWW server

 #

 echo -e "      - Allowing EXTERNAL access to the WWW server"

 $IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $EXTIF -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED \

 -p tcp -s $UNIVERSE -d $EXTIP --dport 80 -j ACCEPT

 #

 # ----- End OPTIONAL Section -----

 # Catch all rule, all other incoming is denied and logged.

 #

 $IPTABLES -A INPUT -s $UNIVERSE -d $UNIVERSE -j drop-and-log-it

 echo -e "   - Loading OUTPUT rulesets"

 #######################################################################

 # OUTPUT: Outgoing traffic from various interfaces.  All rulesets are

 #         already flushed and set to a default policy of DROP. 

 #

 # loopback interface is valid.

 #

 $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o lo -s $UNIVERSE -d $UNIVERSE -j ACCEPT

 # local interfaces, any source going to local net is valid

 #

 $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $INTIF -s $EXTIP -d $INTNET -j ACCEPT

 # local interface, any source going to local net is valid

 #

 $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $INTIF -s $INTIP -d $INTNET -j ACCEPT

 # outgoing to local net on remote interface, stuffed routing, deny

 #

 $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTIF -s $UNIVERSE -d $INTNET -j drop-and-log-it

 # anything else outgoing on remote interface is valid

 #

 $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $EXTIF -s $EXTIP -d $UNIVERSE -j ACCEPT

 # DHCPd - Enable the following lines if you run an INTERNAL DHCPd server

 #

 $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $INTIF -p tcp -s $INTIP --sport 67 \

 -d 255.255.255.255 --dport 68 -j ACCEPT

 $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -o $INTIF -p udp -s $INTIP --sport 67 \

 -d 255.255.255.255 --dport 68 -j ACCEPT

 # Catch all rule, all other outgoing is denied and logged. 

 #

 $IPTABLES -A OUTPUT -s $UNIVERSE -d $UNIVERSE -j drop-and-log-it

 echo -e "   - Loading FORWARD rulesets"

 #######################################################################

 # FORWARD: Enable Forwarding and thus IPMASQ

 #

 echo "     - FWD: Allow all connections OUT and only existing/related IN"

 $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -i $EXTIF -o $INTIF -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED \

 -j ACCEPT

 $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -i $INTIF -o $EXTIF -j ACCEPT

 # Catch all rule, all other forwarding is denied and logged. 

 #

 $IPTABLES -A FORWARD -j drop-and-log-it

 echo "     - NAT: Enabling SNAT (MASQUERADE) functionality on $EXTIF"

 #

 #More liberal form

 #$IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXTIF -j MASQUERADE

 #

 #Stricter form

 $IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXTIF -j SNAT --to $EXTIP

 #######################################################################

 echo -e "\nStronger rc.firewall-2.4 $FWVER done.\n"
```

Last edited by john7002 on Wed Feb 25, 2004 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SuperTomate

Essaie de voir sur quelles interfaces CUPS écoute :

```
# netstat -nlp | grep 631
```

(SUR la machine CUPS)

----------

## john7002

sur la machine avec l'imprimante, j'ai pas le password  root (dans l'immediat) donc peut etre ce que m'a donne la commande est incomplet, sinon j'obtiens:

```

tcp   0   0   127.0.0.1:631   0.0.0.0:*   LISTEN

udp   0   0   0.0.0.0:631   0.0.0.0:*
```

----------

## SuperTomate

Bon, il ne te reste plus qu'à bidouiller la config de CUPS pour écouter sur le réseau local et ça devrait marcher.

----------

## moon69

en fait SuperTomate a raison,

regarde sur dans /etc/cups.cupsd.conf

tu doit avoir un truc comme ca:

****************************************

...

## Restrict access to local domain

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

...

***************************

rajoute ton interface reseau ethX

tas été plus rapide SuperTomate!  :Wink: 

----------

## john7002

De retour, j'ai configure cupsd.conf sur le serveur :

```
<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From 192.168.1.*

</Location>
```

(j'ai relance ensuite:  /etc/init.d/ cupsd restart)

et configurer le fichier client.conf sur les autres postes:

```
ServerName 192.168.1.4
```

Mais voila j'ai toujours le meme probleme qu'au depart, c'est a dire connection refusee   :Evil or Very Mad:    ... bref je desespere. Vous avez pas une autre idee???

----------

## silentdav

 *john7002 wrote:*   

> De retour, j'ai configure cupsd.conf sur le serveur :
> 
> ```
> <Location />
> 
> ...

 

ça c'est bon

 *john7002 wrote:*   

> et configurer le fichier client.conf sur les autres postes:
> 
> ```
> ServerName 192.168.1.4
> ```
> ...

 

cela me semble déja l'être moins   :Twisted Evil: 

essaye plutot cette comande sur la machine cliente

```
lpadmin -p mon_nom_imprimante -E -v http://192.168.1.4:631/printers/nom_imprimante_serveur
```

192.168.1.4 : IP ou est installée l'imprimante d'après ce que j'en ai déduit  :Rolling Eyes: 

nom_imprimante_serveur : nom de l'imprimante là ou elle est installée (bien respecté les cases/minuscules-majuscules)

on test le tout sans KDE  :Twisted Evil: 

```
echo "j'imprime, c'est super top cool" >> /tmp/test.txt

lpr -P mon_nom_imprimante /tmp/test.txt
```

j'espère que ça t'aidera

un peu de off

les chaines INPUT et OUTPUT dans iptables filtrent seulement "que ce qui est destiné à l'IP de la machine ou iptables est installé", si celle ci est une passerelle il faut se servir des tables PREROUTING et POSTROUTING

fin du léger off

----------

## john7002

bonjour,

J'ai tape la commande mais voila le resultat:

```

root@grendel fred # lpadmin -p LaserJet_III -E -v http://192.168.1.4:631/printers/LaserJet_III

lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused
```

je comprends vraiment pas pour pourquoi le PC serveur me refuse la connection.... 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## SuperTomate

Et quand tu refais sur la machine CUPS un :

```
# netstat -nlp | grep 631
```

 Ca donne quoi ?

----------

## john7002

Bah toujours le meme:

```
tcp   0   0   127.0.0.1:631   0.0.0.0:*   LISTEN   22702/cupsd

udp   0   0   0.0.0.0:631   0.0.0.0:*   22702/cupsd
```

par contre j'ai tente un nmap a partir d'un client a destination de  la machine connectee a l'imprimante et voila ce que j'obtiens:

```

root@grendel fred # nmap 192.168.1.4

Starting nmap 3.45 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2004-02-26 17:14 UTC

Interesting ports on triffid.hartmantech.com (192.168.1.4):

(The 1653 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

PORT      STATE SERVICE

22/tcp    open  ssh

873/tcp   open  rsync

5900/tcp  open  vnc

32772/tcp open  sometimes-rpc7

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 3.464 seconds

```

donc pas de port 631 ouvert....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## silentdav

pourrais tu poster 

```
/etc/cups/printers.conf

/etc/cups/cupsd.conf
```

ou est installée l'imprimante stp

----------

## john7002

Bon je vous epargne les commentaires:

printers.conf:

```
# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.18

# Written by cupsd on Thu Feb 27 19:51:51 2003

<DefaultPrinter LaserJet_III>

Info High volume laser printer 300 x 300 dpi

Location triffid

DeviceURI parallel:/dev/lp0

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

<Printer printer>

Info printer

DeviceURI file:/dev/null

State Stopped

StateMessage 

Accepting No

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

#

# End of "$Id: printers.conf,v 1.13 2002/12/17 18:56:38 swdev Exp $".

#
```

mon cupsd.conf :

```
#

# ServerName: the hostname of your server, as advertised to the world.

# By default CUPS will use the hostname of the system.

#

# To set the default server used by clients, see the client.conf file.

#

ServerName localhost

#

# LogLevel: controls the number of messages logged to the ErrorLog

# file and can be one of the following:

#

#     debug2   Log everything.

#     debug   Log almost everything.

#     info      Log all requests and state changes.

#     warn      Log errors and warnings.

#     error     Log only errors.

#     none      Log nothing.

#

LogLevel info

# User/Group: the user and group the server runs under.  Normally this

# must be lp and lp, however you can configure things for another

# user or group as needed.

#

# Note: the server must be run initially as root to support the

# default IPP port of 631.  It changes users whenever an external

# program is run, or if the RunAsUser directive is specified...

#

User lp

Group lp

# Ports/addresses that we listen to.  The default port 631 is reserved

# for the Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and is what we use here.

#

# You can have multiple Port/Listen lines to listen to more than one

# port or address, or to restrict access:

#

#    Port 80

#    Port 631

#    Listen hostname

#    Listen hostname:80

#    Listen hostname:631

#    Listen 1.2.3.4

#    Listen 1.2.3.4:631

#

# NOTE: Unfortunately, most web browsers don't support TLS or HTTP Upgrades

# for encryption.  If you want to support web-based encryption you'll

# probably need to listen on port 443 (the "https" port...)

#

#Port 80

#Port 443

##Port 631

Listen 127.0.0.1:631

# SystemGroup: the group name for "System" (printer administration)

# access.  The default varies depending on the operating system, but

# will be "sys", "system", or "root" (checked for in that order.)

#

SystemGroup lp

#

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From 192.168.1.*

</Location>

#

# You definitely will want to limit access to the administration functions.

# The default configuration requires a local connection from a user who

# is a member of the system group to do any admin tasks.  You can change

# the group name using the SystemGroup directive.

#

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

<Location /admin>

## Restrict access to local domain

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

#Encryption Required

</Location>

```

----------

## silentdav

 *SuperTomate wrote:*   

> Essaie de voir sur quelles interfaces CUPS écoute :
> 
> ```
> # netstat -nlp | grep 631
> ```
> ...

 

++

----------

## silentdav

 *john7002 wrote:*   

> mon cupsd.conf :
> 
> ```
> #
> 
> ...

 

essaye de remplacer 

```
Listen 127.0.0.1:631
```

par

```
Port 631
```

redémarre cups puis lpadmin ... sur le client, si ça marche toujours pas refait et donne le résultat de

 *SuperTomate wrote:*   

> Essaie de voir sur quelles interfaces CUPS écoute :
> 
> ```
> # netstat -nlp | grep 631
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## john7002

toujours la meme erreur, je desepere....  :Crying or Very sad: 

netstat me donne toujours le meme resultat:

```

tcp   0   0   127.0.0.1:631   0.0.0.0:*   LISTEN   22702/cupsd

udp   0   0   0.0.0.0:631   0.0.0.0:*   22702/cupsd
```

sinon sur les machines clientes, comment doit etre confire le cupsd.conf????

----------

## silentdav

 *Quote:*   

> tcp   0   0   127.0.0.1:631   0.0.0.0:*   LISTEN   22702/cupsd

 

bizarre ça  

si tu as bien commenté  la ligne  *Quote:*   

> Listen 127.0.0.1:631

 

je vois pas pourquoi il s'obstine à n'écouter qu'en locale   :Confused: 

----------

## john7002

10000  EXCUSES!!!! voila ce que me donne netstat:

```
tcp   0   0   0.0.0.0:631   0.0.0.0:*   LISTEN   26612/cupsd

udp   0   0   0.0.0.0:631   0.0.0.0:*   2612/cupsd
```

et j'arrive avec mozilla a acceder l'imprimante avec http://192.168.1.4:31.

MERCI beaucoup a tous !!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

